
Waking up in Thailand - levthedev
https://hackernoon.com/waking-up-in-thailand-c0cea601293a
======
sitepodmatt
Agree with most of the points you make, most of digital nomads in Thailand are
not desirable people, one step above timeshare or boiler-room folk. All
selling shit to each other.

Spend some time in Bangkok next time, keep away from coworking centres where
everyone is wearing jesus pants and owners are continuously taking selfies and
you may have a better experience.

